# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Erro

## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Gostaria de saber se mais alguem anda com este erro no forum

This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between searches. Please try again in 47 seconds.

----------


## Jose Neves

Nao

----------


## Nuno R Santos

Isso não é um erro. É uma medida dos administradores do fórum para impedir utilização abusiva do módulo de "procura" do fórum.

Essa medida impede q o fórum seja castigado com buscas exaustivas e ajuda a baralhas os "bots" de fora.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Mas antes nao dava este erro quando se carregava no novas mensagens, agora esta constantemente aparecer :Admirado:

----------


## João Castelo

Este " erro " só aparece aos membros que dizem que pagavam uns caracóis mas não dizem quando. :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  


Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Estávamos a ter demasiadas pesquisas consecutivas o que estava a tornar lento o servidor.

As Pesquisas passaram a ter um intervalo de 60 segundos. Caso a situação normalize, poderemos baixar o tempo de espera entre cada pesquisa.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

obr Juca pelo esclarecimento :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá  :Olá: 

Foi reduzido o tempo de espera entre pesquisas para 15 segundos

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Boas
> Gostaria de saber se mais alguem anda com este erro no forum
> 
> This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between searches. Please try again in 47 seconds.




Nunca verifiquei isso

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  A mim tambem nunca me aconteceu :SbOk:

----------

